# Cold Chocolate Milk



## adorobrasil

I'm not sure where to put the 'frio'. Is it 'Leite frio com chocolate' or 'Leite com chocolate frio'? I guess the former sounds better to me because the milk is cold, not the chocolate.


----------



## Vanda

adorobrasil said:


> I'm not sure where to put the 'frio'. Is it 'Leite frio com chocolate' or 'Leite com chocolate frio'? I guess the former sounds better to me because the milk is cold, not the chocolate.



You are right. The second one is ambiguous, although, anyway, we'd understand the drink is cold not hot.


----------



## fernandobn97007

Chocolate milk é vendido em supermercado e existe pelo menos a mais de 45 anos que eu saiba. Não tem sentido em falar só no leite ou só no chocolate.


----------



## Vanda

Ó xente, nunca tomou chocolate quente na vida?! Na Argentina tem um que chamam de submarino que é o cão chupando manga de _bão!_ Nem nunca tomou 'toddy' quente?! Conheço gerações que 'mamaram' t_oddy_ gelado na mamadeira mesmo.


----------



## coolbrowne

É verdade que _Toddy_, _Nescau_ e outros fazem parte da nossa cultura. Mas a pergunta original é (evidentemente) a respeito do uso americano de "chocolate milk". Acho que *fernandobn97007* tem a idéia certa (mas... não seria "*há* mais de 45 anos"? ). Creio que no Brasil se chama
Leite achocolatado​Então seria
*Leite achocolatado* *gelado*​Dado que uso de "cold", neste caso, indica "refrigerado", não meramente "frio".


----------



## fernandobn97007

Essa foi minha idéia, obrigado Cool pela correção "há mais de 45 anos"
Leite achocolatado gelado é perfeito.



coolbrowne said:


> É verdade que _Toddy_, _Nescau_ e outros fazem parte da nossa cultura. Mas a pergunta original é (evidentemente) a respeito do uso americano de "chocolate milk". Acho que *fernandobn97007* tem a idéia certa (mas... não seria "*há* mais de 45 anos"? ). Creio que no Brasil se chama
> Leite achocolatado​Então seria
> *Leite achocolatado* *gelado*​Dado que uso de "cold", neste caso, indica "refrigerado", não meramente "frio".


----------



## Macunaíma

O mais provável de se ouvir por aqui é "Nescau gelado", "Toddy gelado", "Ovomaltine gelado", etc. A gente costuma chamar o achocolatado pela nossa marca preferida, e todas são tão tradicionais que já entraram para a língua. Não precisa dizer "com leite" porque isso é óbvio_._


----------



## coolbrowne

Verdade. Mas não creio que corresponda à pergunta original:





Macunaíma said:


> O mais provável de se ouvir por aqui é "Nescau gelado", "Toddy gelado", "Ovomaltine gelado"...


Também por aqui há marcas específicas (por exemplo "Nesquik", a _versão americana_ do Nescau). Mas acredito que, no Brasil, outras companhias (ex. Parmalat) tanbém produzem achocolatados comercialmente. A pergunta original refere-se a leite achocolatado comercial em geral.


----------



## almufadado

Para que o cara não fique com ele grudado na "lingua" ... quando chupar o "gelado" !

"Gelado" parece soar a "freezed "?

"Geladinho" ainda bebia um ... agora gelado só chupando mesmo !

Não é mais a comparação entre "hot drink" /"cold drink" ...  "bebida quente" /"Bebida fria/fresca"

Ou tipo assim "refresco"  ...


----------



## coolbrowne

Thank you, *almufadado*:





almufadado said:


> ..."Gelado" parece soar a "freezed "?...


I _*did*_ neglect to say that my suggestion was valid *for Brazil* (_mea culpa_). Now we know that, in Portugal, "gelado" has a different connotation.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

coolbrowne said:


> Thank you, *almufadado*:I _*did*_ neglect to say that my suggestion was valid *for Brazil* (_mea culpa_). Now we know that, in Portugal, "gelado" has a different connotation.


Ok yeah! In Brazil, as far as I know, "gelado" means very cold, not necessarily frozen. 

(A cerveja tam que ser [muito] gelada, pois se for congelada não dá para beber...hehe)


----------



## Macunaíma

Leite frio é leite à temperatura ambiente. Leite gelado é leite tirado da geladeira, mas não congelado (frozen). Eu tinha problemas em expressar a idéia de gelado em inglês, nunca me satisfazia com _cold beer_, por exemplo, que na minha cabeça era uma intragável _cerveja fria_ (pouco menos do que morna). Cerveja tem que ser gelada.


----------



## Ricardoreis

Macunaíma said:


> Leite frio é leite à temperatura ambiente. Leite gelado é leite tirado da geladeira, mas não congelado (frozen). Eu tinha problemas em expressar a idéia de gelado em inglês, nunca me satisfazia com _cold beer_, por exemplo, que na minha cabeça era uma intragável _cerveja fria_ (pouco menos do que morna). Cerveja tem que ser gelada.



Só uma dica: pode dizer 'ice-cold beer/milk' para dar o mesmo significado.


----------



## Istriano

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Ok yeah! In Brazil, as far as I know, "gelado" means very cold, not necessarily frozen.
> 
> (A cerveja tam que ser [muito] gelada, pois se for congelada não dá para beber...hehe)



Yup, frozen is _congelado_.


----------



## Alentugano

Esperem aí, em Portugal congelado também é congelado! E gelado não é a mesma coisa que congelado. Certo, Almufadado?
Não se pede cerveja fresca porque é óbvio que cerveja tem de estar sempre bem fresca ou gelada. No entanto, para refrescos, sumos, refrigerantes e águas usamos a expressão fresco/fresca para significar "bem frio".


----------



## anaczz

Agora eu não percebi! Qual, para os portugueses, é a diferença entre gelado e congelado?


----------



## almufadado

Gelado é sorvete como substantivo.

Gelado adjectivo é muito fresco/muito frio/bem frio. Os gelados/sorvetes apesar de estarem a graus negativos (entre +4 e -4) não chegam ao ponto de congelação total dos alimentos (-10 a -25), logo não estão congelados. 

Congelado é em ponto de congelamento a menos que ou a partir de 0 graus célsius.

Congelados, substantivo, são produtos congelados (peixe, etc).

Nos países muito quentes é natural pedir a "cerveja geladinha", como em Portugal no verão em que se pode pedir "uma geladinha" (um cerveja de garrafa ou à pressão (imperial/fino).

No entanto no inverno em que faz frio, bebe-se igualmente a cerveja até +6 ou +5 graus célsius, mas já não se pede uma geladinha 

O trocadilho que eu fiz, mea culpa mea maxima culpa,  foi só para dar ... amplitude térmica  !


----------

